

Webdoc: This Changes Everything, Just Like Apple Did - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/07/08/webdoc-this-changes-everything-just-like-apple-did/

======
kleiba
It might just me getting old, but I do not agree to the praise this article
has for an alleged clean and easy-to-use interface. I personally find it too
busy and confusing (the one with the notes and arrows). But then again, I'm
over 30...

~~~
danoprey
Under 30 here, it's not clean at all to me. Quite the opposite. The author
ever points out that the menus are not "pixel malnourished", like... Apple.

The whole article came across as a really bad self promo pretending to be
written by someone objective.

------
mef
The article is a bit breathless and has an odd Apple-specific thrust to it,
but that aside I'd never heard of webdoc before and using it is actually a
pretty cool experience. I can especially see this appealing to casual bloggers
or teenagers as the interface allows you to do almost anything without needing
any offline processes.

------
winsbe01
I don't personally like the Apple twist to this article. I think webdoc
(having never heard of it before reading this article) is doing some cool
stuff with regards to "sharing content" (I can't bring myself to say blogging,
because blogging to me means words, whereas this had an emphasis on media). is
it perfect? of course not. but I think it would be interesting to see some
cool things created using the tool, and perhaps convince other tools to add
similar features to compete. it's all about innovation and competition!

EDIT: apparently grammar flew out the window when I tried to write that last
sentence.

------
theoa
Webdoc is cool.

The ability to place elements anywhere on the page is rare among online web
page builders. Ditto the ability to rotate many of the objects.

Also viewers in other browsers can see updates in near real time.

The choice of gadgets and widgets is good.

The ability to embed in Facebook is cool.

I will spend more time with webboc.

And, I agree with @ mef. The article, quite frankly, is weird. It's all about
Nook, Google and Flickr stuff - and yet it's Apple that should buy WebDoc. ?!?

------
fictorial
I don't see anything remotely Apple-esque here.

------
u48998
Not bad.

